# Absolutely Frivolous Post



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Aha!

I've hit fifty posts and got a second gold star under my name.

Some of you may remember an off-topic tangental discussion regarding stars/rep/doodles from a few months ago, so consider this an addendum.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Now you have some rep power too. 
Say "thank you Veronica ".


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I find it completely heartwarming to see another wonderful award of Rep Power.

It is a great responsibility and privilege which I pray you will use wisely and humanely.

For those of you still working towards your increased Rep Power, do not flinch from your task. Set your hearts and minds to a new level of achievement and ask not what Rep Power can do for you but what you can do for Rep Power.

Move forward courageously and diligently seeking new opportunities to strengthen every sinew in achievement of your goal.

I envy you on your journey to higher levels and only wish I could accompany you on this glorious mission but you must fight this fight for higher Rep Power on your own. I cannot be with you because I couldn't give a f*ck.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> I find it completely heartwarming to see another wonderful award of Rep Power.
> 
> It is a great responsibility and privilege which I pray you will use wisely and humanely.
> 
> ...



Here you go Pete , I know that secretly you are jealous of peeps with rep power so here is some of your own.
It gives me something to do while siting in departures at Leeds Bradford airport waiting for my flight home .


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Here you go Pete , I know that secretly you are jealous of peeps with rep power so here is some of your own.
> It gives me something to do while siting in departures at Leeds Bradford airport waiting for my flight home .


Veronica, I am humbled and truly underwhelmed.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Here you go Pete , I know that secretly you are jealous of peeps with rep power so here is some of your own.
> It gives me something to do while siting in departures at Leeds Bradford airport waiting for my flight home .


You should know Pete that it is all about being friendly with the admin. If not you will have zero like me


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> You should know Pete that it is all about being friendly with the admin. If not you will have zero like me


I think it is called cronyism in plain language


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

What on earth are you all rabbiting on about rep power. What is it for and who needs it. Like a lot of other people I also have ZERO.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Some people have it, others just look on in envy.

Life can be so cruel.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> What on earth are you all rabbiting on about rep power. What is it for and who needs it. Like a lot of other people I also have ZERO.


It is set by the moderators. Do I need to say more?


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Some people have it, others just look on in envy.
> 
> Life can be so cruel.
> 
> Pete


Certain people must be joined at the hips.:heh:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> It is set by the moderators. Do I need to say more?


No it is not set by the mods. If ANY member likes a post and clicks on thanks it gives you rep power. 
Now you both have some too
All you had to do was ask.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> No it is not set by the mods. If ANY member likes a post and clicks on thanks it gives you rep power.
> Now you both have some too
> All you had to do was ask.


If it is so, why touch it?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

expatme said:


> What on earth are you all rabbiting on about rep power. What is it for and who needs it. Like a lot of other people I also have ZERO.


Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - FAQ: User Profile Features


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Dammit, another good conspiracy theory torpedoed. You guys should have kept quiet - I'd set up my popcorn and comfy chair for another ten pages of swinging handbags.

(TBH I'd never noticed the rep thing - it's big shiny yellow stars I like )


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> If it is so, why touch it?


?????????????????????? What do you mean?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - FAQ: User Profile Features


What a killjoy!

It was a lot more fun when I didn't know what it was.

Pete


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I've just read it again. Are there any foreigners on here who can translate this please:

_Neutral reputation is only given when the person giving reputation does not meet the criteria set by the administrator to affect someone else's reputation._

Pete

P.S. I will award positive reputation to anyone who can tell me what the point of it is!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> I've just read it again. Are there any foreigners on here who can translate this please:
> 
> _Neutral reputation is only given when the person giving reputation does not meet the criteria set by the administrator to affect someone else's reputation._
> 
> ...


I think it means that if someone does not have the reputation power enabled if they click on thanks no rep points will be given. It may be that in the persons user cp it will show that someone clicked on thanks even though it did not result in any rep points.
To be honest no one really bothers very much with the thanks icon anymore as most people just give likes. That way everyone can see who has liked a post.


----------

